# Bay, brown or red dun?



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

She looks red dun to me, but I am no expert.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think red dun.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like a red dun! Awesome  So pretty!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I really didn't think she was a brown dun, but was hoping more for a bay dun over a red dun. Guess we will see this fall.

Thanks LR for the compliment!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

The color around her eyes looks to be shedding out pretty similar to momma in my opinion - shes cute!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What happened to her legs?


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Wouldn't she have to be either a buckskin, palomino or smoky black if her daddy is a buckskin? As for dun I'm not an expert...is it just a modifier like silver or is it like the creme gene and grey where it is determinant?
Love learning about this stuff there is so much to learn!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

To ride the sky said:


> Wouldn't she have to be either a buckskin, palomino or smoky black if her daddy is a buckskin? As for dun I'm not an expert...is it just a modifier like silver or is it like the creme gene and grey where it is determinant?
> Love learning about this stuff there is so much to learn!


This breeding produced at least one bay dun and one bay. Waiting to see what the foal turns into.



NdAppy said:


> What happened to her legs?


The breeder said she must have gotten tangled into some fence wire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok... New pics. Still think red dun?



























_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, are you considering buying this filly?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Depends. I noticed her left hind leg is showing some swelling. So gonna see what the breeder says about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ginaxmarie13 (Aug 2, 2011)

i'm no color expert but she's definitely not a bay, no black points. she's adorable!!!!


----------



## Deslumbrar (Jul 31, 2011)

Im betting on bay dun, just really light.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm going to be the odd man out and say dunskin.


----------



## Deslumbrar (Jul 31, 2011)

Second look at the last set of pics, I think youre right ^^


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ginaxmarie13 said:


> i'm no color expert but she's definitely not a bay, no black points. she's adorable!!!!


Most bay horses are born without black points. They start shedding in gradually, but often aren't completely black until the horse is two.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

To ride the sky said:


> Wouldn't she have to be either a buckskin, palomino or smoky black if her daddy is a buckskin? As for dun I'm not an expert...is it just a modifier like silver or is it like the creme gene and grey where it is determinant?
> Love learning about this stuff there is so much to learn!


Buckskins only carry one dilute gene not two so the foal may or may not be a dilute Dun is also a dilute but not a double dilute.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Back legs look all jacked up to me poor baby.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She tangled with some wire a few weeks ago and her leg is healing up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would say red dun if she has the dorsal strip and barrings. I can't see her back very well. xD


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Ps. I was wrong. Father was a grulla. Not buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

just had to say, SorrelHorse, your quote, i love it! 

"Pssh.I didn't pick up the wrong lead​ It's called a counter canter...​ ...A _very _advanced maneuver"​


----------



## KSAQHA (Mar 22, 2010)

Another vote for dunskin...but, jeez louise - that hock! :shock: Did the breeder even treat it when it happened...or since? (didn't look like it in the earlier pics). I would think long and hard before purchasing her. The hock is not an area you want to just let go...and all that swelling makes me think there's infection going on and/or scar tissue developing. This can interfere with future soundness and performance. A shame, because she's a very pretty girl.

Might want to have a vet look her over.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I vote bay dun. Unless her sire happens to be a smoky grulla, which wouldn't be known without testing (or if he has sired a dilute foal out of a nondilute mare), she couldn't be a dunskin. Bay duns are often mistaken for buckskins (or vice versa. I had several campers over this summer call Abby a dun).


----------

